# Cell range setter



## abojabl (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يااخواني في حد عندو معلومات عن Cell range setter
انا الاعرفو انو كيف الخليه تتحكم في التغطيه بتاعتها وفقا ل Call traffic يعني اذا زاد traffic يقل تدريجيا مساحه الخليه وبالتالي عشان ما تبقي في اماكن مش متغطيه عايتعمل ايه 
الخلايا المجاوره حاتزيد في مساحتها تدريجيا باعتبار traffic قليل في الخلايا المجاوره كده انا اكون عملت 
traffic control by automatic cell range
خلي بالكم لكلمه automatic
ارجو من الاخوه يمدوني باي معلومات فيها لانو محتاجها اوي
ولكم الشكر اجزله


----------



## abojabl (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مافي ردود؟


----------



## madoo (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع لا يقاس بهذا الشكل...هذه العمليه تسمى بالــ cell breathing او تنفس الخلية
وذلك يعتمد على traffic دخل ال cell
ولكن لا يتم التحكم فى ال cells المجاورة بمعنى اخر
BSC هو من يقوم بهذه العملية ويقم بالتحكم فيها...لا تنسى ان احساس الموبيل بال power wave تقريبا mw0.4 وهذا يعطيك ان الموبيل يستطيع ان يشعر بالبور على بعد كيلوميترات كبير اوووى ولكن لا يستطيع access على ال network علشان يتم مقارنت افضل power wave من ناحيه الموبيل للدخول على الشبكه اما بالنسبه لل cells فهى بالتالى ترفض اى power wave من الموبيل قليل 
نرجع تانى للموضوع فمعنى ذلك ان لما تقل مساحه التغطيه ذلك لا يتطلب ان يكبر تغطيات المجاورة والمساحه اللتى يتم التغير فيها بضع مترات فلا يستطيع التحكم بها.


----------



## abojabl (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك علي الرد
واعرف ما تعني 
ولكن انا اعني 
smart cell to increase capacity


----------

